# 35 Gallon Hex setup Help!!!



## njarmyguy36 (Jan 18, 2008)

I am new to the planted tank but have been keeping fish for over 15 years...I am taking the plunge and am looking for any help in setting up my first planted tank. I am taking my 35 gallon hex and transforming it. I have an idea to cut it almost in half for my land band then still be able to have my fish in the water part. My main concerns are the wiring in the tank at this point and concealment and where to find the right background to use... I want to keep it as natural as possible. All help is greatly appreciated... Ia m going to take pics and show my progression. thaks in advance for all the help!


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

What do you mean by "_*cut it almost in half for my land band then still be able to have my fish in the water part*_"?
Are you going to keep frogs or newts in the tanks as well?

- Brad


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC 

I think he is talking about a paludarium or vivarium. If so here are a few sites to help out...

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/paludarium/paludarium.html

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/46g_construct.htm

http://www.victri.net/tanks/vivarium_2005-06-20.html


----------

